# Fiamma Bike racks



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Hi, I'm thinking of getting a Fiamma bike rack fitted to the rear of my Cheyenne 660, (2008). Could anyone with a similar model who has one post any advice/problems they've had, please.


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

That'll be no one then!

So is it the Cheyenne 660, the bike rack or the combination of both that no one has?


----------



## Hobbyfan (Jul 3, 2010)

I had a Fiamma bike rack on my last 'van and it was excellent. Strong enough to hold two quite heavy bikes without a problem.

The most important thing when having any bike rack fitted is to make sure that it's done professionally, with the bolts into cross-members or with large spreader plates to take the load.

The oven in my end kitchen had to be removed in order to do the job properly. It would be very easy to rip half of your rear wall away if you have a poor installation.

If I could have done it again I'd have had the model that you can raise and lower. I've a dodgy back and it hurts sometimes lifting them on if I'm on my own.

My latest motor-home came with a factory-fitted bike rack so I've not had to have the bother of fitting one myself.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Dealer fit on our autotrail.
Fiamma weight limit for bikes is 60 kg.
No problems.

Dave p


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

agree with the fitting must be done right have you noticed the top fitting is a hook , so once the fitting is correct the bottom bolt,s can be removed and substituted for long hasp padlock's making the rack removable i also have a chain that wraps around the bikes onto one of the padlock's .
main reason for using this method is lack of room on the drive this prevents overhang and also keeps me under the 6 mt spec for ferry's ,


----------



## AeroHOT (Oct 5, 2007)

Hi, there is a similar thread about 12 posts down, in the Autotrail section which relates to the 2010 models .... http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-79900-bike-rack-for-2010-autotrail-frontier.html 
I don't know whether your model has the spare wheel carried on the rear wall, if it does, the same carrier by Omnistor may work. I posted a picture on the other thread. Only difficulties I have noted so far, are:
1: the rails on which the cycles stand have to be loosened off and slid to one side and re-tightened to allow the ladder to be lowered. Some Autotrails have the ladder on the right, some on the left, so I guess the factory just fit the rails in the middle!
2: As the carrier is mounted above the spare wheel, anyone under 5'9" will struggle to fit the bikes on....a set of steps may well be required, especially if you use a cover over the bikes when travelling 
3: The ladder cannot be deployed with cycles on the rack....which may present an issue for some.
Hope this helps

Cheers
Stewart


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Cheers peeps!

I've had it done by Spinney, our dealers, while they did some other stuff to the van. They've done a fantastic job and it is very neat from the inside where the bolts come through into the van. I've got the bikes on it now and it looks fine.

We haven't got either a ladder or spare wheel carrier on the back so the only possible problem was the shower cubicle inside, which they skillfully avoided!

Big thanks to Ian at Spinney and his fitters for a job well done!


----------

